# V box spreader ?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I am thinking about buying a V box spreader for my 86 F250. What is in your opinion the best on the market. I only want to do this once so I will pay for a good unit. I also have a friend that has a FLINK spreader I think its a 1987. Its in good shape, really no rust wasn't use much. It needs a new conveyor belt/chain. I don't know who carrys parts for this brand. I an thinking of getting this to for another truck as long as it won't cost much for the chain.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In my opionion, the most important factor in selecting a Vbox is the motor - the bigger, the better. In order of preference, look for:

1. Honda
2. Tecumsah
3. (stay away from) Briggs & Stratton

As far as brand of Vbox, I recommend Fisher. But look into any major brand - Western & Downeaster come to mind. If you plan to use your Vbox for several years, go for Stainless Steel.

For spreader parts, check JThomas, Central Parts Warehouse and Mill Supply. But if this Flink unit wasn't used much and has no rust, why does it need a new chain? Also, if it wasn't used much, how well was it greased? It may have rusted up just from sitting for 16 years.


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I bought a Meyer/Diamond 1.9 cy spreader a couple of months ago for less than $3000.00 brand new, don't know how it will be in the long run but I'm happy with the way it operates now. With the proper maintenance I'm sure we'll get a few years out of it. It does have the Briggs and Stratton engine would have perferred the Honda but can beat the price...


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Smith electric, 1.75 yd capacity I bought one this season very happy with it. No gas engine to worry about came highly recomended from guys here and other sites, friend also has 3 of them.


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

If you want a good unit that will last, definately go with stainless. They are not much more than steel, and the difference is night and day. 

My other suggestion is to seriously consider an electric powered unit instead of gas. My highway v-box was gas for two seasons, and I had nothing but trouble with it. I have talked to many other people who have had the same luck. (I'm sure that many have also had good luck w/gas, but it seems all to common to have frequent problems.) When your out at 3am to go salting the last thing you want to do is screw around with getting the thing running. This season I changed my spreader over from gas to electric, and its the best thing I ever did. Works perfect every time with the flip of a toggle switch. 

I know that smith makes a real good v-box and are priced around the same as the rest, if not less.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I'd go with the electric Smith stainless spreader. The electric is quiet, reliable and basically trouble free. I have not owned a gas powered spreader, but it seems like more hassle than I'd want to deal with at 3 am.

Our spreader pictured below has the side extensions on it. You wouldn't need nor want these for your F250 nor the chute extension as shown on our truck.


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lawn Lad _
> *I'd go with the electric Smith stainless spreader. The electric is quiet, reliable and basically trouble free.
> 
> My feelings, exactly.
> ...


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone know a web site for Smith spreaders? I can't seem to find it. Thanks Bob


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.smithspreaders.com/


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

You might want to consider buying a snow-ex vee 8000. I just bought one this year. So fare, so good. It holds about 1.5 cubic Yards. That is a little less than a metal v-box, but it also weighs only 400 lbs. Two people can lift it on and off. I think that it holds
about 2100 pounds of salt, plus the weight of the spreader (400lbs)= 2500lbs. Might want to consider what the gvwr of your truck is, I think even at 2500Lbs you still will be over weight. One other plus is that the spinner comes off by pulling 1 pin, so you can pull a trailer. It runs off electric, the control unit gives trouble shooting codes. If you truly need the capacity go with the mental unit, but for a pick up truck I think that this might be a better choice.


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

I have no experience with the snow-ex vee 8000 however the weight savings with your srw F250 would be a plus. Keep in mind that with either unit you won't be able to carry a full load.

elite1 - your math isn't quite right. 1 yard of strait salt weighs approximately 2500lbs - 1.5 yd means that your snow-ex holds 3750lbs of salt.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

It is very stuipd not to buy stainless if you plan on keeping it for any amount of time. The little steeel ones just need more and more work every year. As for brands..... I use HIWAY but the Smith Spreader sounds like a good idea.
John


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Lawn Lad- Thanks for the pic. that looks like a nice spreader, I will have to consider that unit when I get a dump truck next season. 

My supplier ran out of salt this last storm, so I had to load my snow ex with bagged salt. It held 2500lbs to the top, but that number will very with the type of salt.


----------

